# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Finnensysteme ?

## Unregistriert

Meine letzte Finne ist mir im Herbst nach einem herzlichen Steinkontakt verstorben.
Nach eingehender Suche im Netz mute ich mit Erschrecken feststellen,da die gute alte Trimmbox out zu sein scheint. 
Den Kasten im Brett der die Finne aufnimmt gibt es ja in verschiedenen Ausfhrungen.
Bei den Herstellern werden die Bezeichnungen oft abgekrzt  Powerbox :  PB ,  USbox : UB, Tuttlebox : TB  usw. Aber was bitte soll PT und MC heien.
Wenn mich da bitte mal jemand aufklren wrde danke?!

Das eigentliche Problem ist aber noch meine Trimmboxfinne hat jemand noch eins zwei Exemplare liegen und wrde mir diese verkaufen ?


grsse 
Dalle

----------


## El Fabio

Moin, habe nach einem Steinkontakt auch keine Trimmboxx-Finne mehr rumliegen und bin dann auch direkt auf nen anderes Brett umgestiegen.
Bei Decathlon (franzsischer Sportartikelhersteller mit mehreren Lden in D) gibt es Universalfinnen, die dann in einen Adapter geschraubt werden. Ich meine, dass die sogar bezahlbar waren.
schau mal auf http://www.decathlon.de/corporate/corporate.asp vorbei

----------


## Unregistriert

Pt = Powertrimm
So wurde die Trimmbox auch genannt.
Hier findest Du noch einige Finnen fr Dein System:
www.surftechnik.de/
Unter Finnen - Freeride

----------


## Unregistriert

Guck mal bei Gun-Sails.de Die mssten auch noch ein paar haben!

----------

